# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La justicia europea condena a España por retraso en los planes de cuenca

## Nodoyuna

*La justicia europea condena a España por retraso en los planes de cuencas hidrográficas*

_El Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TUE) ha condenado este jueves a España por retrasos en la elaboración de planes de gestión de sus cuencas hidrográficas, que Bruselas considera esenciales para lograr el objetivo que se ha fijado la UE de lograr una buena calidad de las aguas comunitarias de aquí a 2015.

   La sentencia desestima las alegaciones de España y da la razón a la Comisión Europea, que presentó la denuncia alertando de que la tardanza en la presentación de los planes podría suponer que no se consiga la calidad del agua necesaria.
_

http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...024105632.html

==========================================

Pues que se preparen en Europa para lidiar con los planes de cuenca que van a presentar, por lo menos con el del Tajo, y con las TRAMPAS legales que hace este gobierno, como meter todo lo referente al trasvase (desvío mediante robo del agua) en el articulado de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental para así no tener que pasar por Europa y mandarles el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo que se ha convertido en papel mojado, en una mentira que no sirve para nada y se saltan la Directiva Marco del Agua. Estos políticos nos hacen pasar vergüenza a muchos y encima nos hacen ser un pais subdesarrollado. Luego cuando Europa da cordura a las cosas todo el mundo se echa las manos a la cabeza y arrasan contra Europa  y la única culpa es de nuestros políticos que hacen un trabajo de mierxx. Acabamos de verlo claramente esta semana con el Tribunal europeo de los Derechos Humanos en Estrasburgo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y quien será el "celebro" que se le habrá ocurrido meter todo lo del trasvase en la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental??

Porque eso no se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca. Espero que la Unión Europea ponga las cosas en su sitio, no queda otra.

España, el país de la trampa y los chanchullos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Es la manera de que Europa no lo eche abajo, ya sabes, el Plan de Cuenca lo tiene que aprobar Europa... pero esto ya está siendo denunciado en Europa, pero se ve que no aprenden. 
Es repugnante lo que hacen estos políticos, parece que se están riendo de nosotros, lo meten nada más y nada menos en "evaluación ambiental". Van a trasvasar mucha más agua que nunca, hacen desaparecer más todavía un río y lo meten como "evaluación ambiental". País de mierxx.

----------


## Nodoyuna

¿Se puede saber que pasa aquí?

¿Desaparecen los mensajes sólos?

Hace un momento había un mensaje de un "moderador" y ahora no está, yo he puesto otro mensaje y tambien ha desaparecido, ¿qué pasa aquí?

Repito mi mensaje:
El mensaje del "moderador" empezaba diciendo que "Hay que poner toda la información y no sólo la que interesa" y despues ponía varias noticias sin fuente. Yo digo que en primer lugar yo pongo la información que quiero y no la que quiera ningún "moderador". Despues digo que yo he puesto la fuente con TODA LA INFORMACIÓN, el link para quien le interese, pero yo, si hago un resumen pongo lo que YO considere oportuno y no lo que otro considere.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora que no insulta no se le borran los mensajes.
Por cierto, los mensajes están para el que los quiera ver y comprobar que se ha insultado.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Decir que alguien defiende "el expolio del Tajo" no es insultar, debería usted sr "moderador" saber lo que es un insulto. Tambien yo tengo guardado el mensaje para demostrar que no he insultado a nadie.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y es usted el que defiende el trasvase Tajo - Segura  que es objetivamente un expolio al río, así que si no le gusta que se lo digan, cambie de opinión.

----------


## perdiguera

Diga toda la verdad, no la que a Ud le interesa. Ud ha escrito "..*un mensaje del "moderador" que defiende el robo de agua al Tajo*..." para mí es igual que llamarme ladrón. Ése es el motivo de haberle borrado ése mensaje y el siguiente. Y le borraré todos en los que insulte, ya sea a mí mismo como a cualquier otra persona, miembro del foro o no.
No pienso consentir, mientras sea moderador, ningún insulto más por su parte.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Pongamos lo que dice el diccionario de  la RAE sobre la palabra "ladrón".

1. adj. Que hurta o roba. U. m. c. s.
(acepción que nos interesa)

Es decir si no acuso a nadie de "robar o hurtar" no estoy acusando a nadie de ladrón. Y si digo que alguien defiende el robo al Tajo, como es EVIDENTE, no le llamo ladrón. (sí es un poco de vergüenza ajena este mensaje, pero es que hay que decir cada evidencia para demostrar que uno no insulta...)

----------

